# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ذكرى سقوط الأندلس  بعد مرور  521 سنة

## امير الصمت

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرجيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركته
احباتى فى الله    مرت521 سنة على النكبة الأندلسية ..وا رجو  منكم  وقفة  مع هدا الحدت ,
لكن بعد دلك  اتمنى  لكم سنة سعيدة  سنة بمناسبة دخول عام جديد 2013
 كل عام وانتم   وجميع الامة الاسلامية بالف خير.*  *  
نبدا بادن الله  بتلخيص تاريخ الاندلس ( من السقوط حتى يومنا هذا ) ! 
ما أعظم ذلك الأندلسي .. الذي سقطت دولته في عام 1492 م .
. ثم طاردته محاكم التفتيش وإضهدته أشد إضطهاد فأخفى إسلامه وأعلن مسيحيّته .. فلم يلبث إلا أن ثار ضد الظالم في ( ثورة غرناطة الكبرى ) عام 1568 .. ولمّا قُمعت ثورته حاول أن يثور مُجدداً ولكنه غُدر في عام 1605 م .. فزاد العذاب حتى كان قرار طرده من بلده 
.. 1609 م .. وحتى طرحه لم يثني عزيمته فراح وإختبئ في الجبال ..  
ليعود بعد هدوء الاوضاع ليعبد الله في مسجد سري في عام 1769 م ..
 وحتى هذا لم يمنعه من أن يواصل النضال .. فما إن نهضت الحركات القومية في اوروبا حتى قام هو يُنضال .. بإسم الشعب الأندلسي في عام 1835 مُطالباً بأرض الأجداد .. وتوالت ثوراته حتى وجد بطلاً يُدعى بلاس إنفانتي يؤازره .. ويدعوه للفخر بتاريخ أجداده .. من المسلمين .. فكتبوا معاً انشودة الوطن الأندلسي .. ورفعوا علم الثورة المورسكية علماً للأندلس ومع ذلك لم يسلم من الأعداء 1936 م .. ورغم ذلك بقي يُناضل حتى قُتل فرانكو الظالم عام 1975 فسُمح له بالتعبد كما يريد .. 
 في إقيلمه الخاص .. أندلوثيّا .. فبدأ يعود للإسلام بل إنه تجرأ أكثر وراح 
يؤسس حزب " التحرير الأندلسي " الذي بلغ ذروة أعماله عام 1987 م مُطالباً بإعادة أمجاد اللغة العربية والإسلام إلى بلاده بل إنه طالب بإعادة مسجد قرطبة لأيدي المسلمين وكادت المسألة تنجح ولكنهم المتطرفين .. ولكنه سجل الإنتصارات الكثير ،، أبرزها أنه بنى مسجداً في غرناطة في حي البيازين .. يُطل على قصر الحمراء .. ويُقام فيه الأذان .. حتى يومنا هذا في عامنا هذا 2013 !! 
أدعوكم   بالمشاركة في إحيائها بمختلف مواضيعكم ذات اصلة 
و لكم الشكر جميعا *

----------


## امير الصمت

في مثل هذا اليوم وفي هذا المكان (قرب قصر ام ابو عبد الله الصغير)
ربما كان الغرناطيون يترقبون هجوم القشتاليين عليهم ،
قبل ان يحين موعد الكارثة الكبرى وهو تسليم غرناطة في 2.01.1492

----------


## امير الصمت

*
 هذه هي الاتفاقية والعهد بين مسلمي غرناطة والصليبيين عندما استسلمت غرناطة 
لكن هيهات اعداء الله نقضوا العهد وعذبوا المسلمين شر تعذيب*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

> بارك الله فيك

 شرفنى مرورك اخى احمد 
اتمنى  جمع كم هائل من المعلومة بخصوص الموضوع
والف شكر مسبقا

----------


## امير الصمت

في مثل هذا اليوم قام أبي يعقوب يوسف خليفة الموحدين بإبعاد ابن رشد الفيلسوف، والطبيب، والفقيه، والقاضي، والفلكي، والفيزيائي المسلم إلى مراكش بعدما اتهمه علماء الأندلس بالكفر والإلحاد 
قضى سنوات مغتربا ومنفيا عن موطنه بسبب الكذب 
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## bodr41

> في مثل هذا اليوم قام أبي يعقوب يوسف خليفة الموحدين  بإبعاد ابن رشد الفيلسوف، والطبيب، والفقيه، والقاضي، والفلكي، والفيزيائي  المسلم إلى مراكش بعدما اتهمه علماء الأندلس بالكفر والإلحاد 
> قضى سنوات مغتربا ومنفيا عن موطنه بسبب الكذب 
> رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

 
يا اخي الله يرضى عليك يعني موضوعك يتحدث عن سقوط غرناطة يعني اخر ايام الخلافة الاسلامية بالاندلس والاسباب معروفة لدى الجميع لن اخوض فيها لكن ان تقحم ابن رشد في الموضوع وتدكر انه ابعد بسبب الكدب فهنا اناقشك اخي الحبيب ليس كل ما ينشر ينقل وعليك ان تعلم اخي ان ابن رشد له محاسنه ومساوئه وكدلك لن اخوض في هدا الموضوع الا ادا فتح موضوع للنقاش .
وعلى العموم تشكر اخي فماساة سقوط الاندلس وتبعاتها مازالت تحز في نفوسنا الما فظيعا.

----------


## امير الصمت

> يا اخي الله يرضى عليك يعني موضوعك يتحدث عن سقوط غرناطة يعني اخر ايام الخلافة الاسلامية بالاندلس والاسباب معروفة لدى الجميع لن اخوض فيها لكن ان تقحم ابن رشد في الموضوع وتدكر انه ابعد بسبب الكدب فهنا اناقشك اخي الحبيب ليس كل ما ينشر ينقل وعليك ان تعلم اخي ان ابن رشد له محاسنه ومساوئه وكدلك لن اخوض في هدا الموضوع الا ادا فتح موضوع للنقاش .
> وعلى العموم تشكر اخي فماساة سقوط الاندلس وتبعاتها مازالت تحز في نفوسنا الما فظيعا.

 
أولا وقبل كل شيء احب ان اشكرك على تعقيبك .على الموضوع فى ظل الركود الذي يعرفه المنتدى من خلال الردود والنقاش.
تانية حضرتك قلت  ان اسباب سقوط الاندلس معروفة لدى الجميع ولكن لاسف هدا غير صحيح  فكتير منا لا يعر ف  تاريخ الاندلس  و اسباب سقوطها  الحقيقية  بعد و قبل دخول الفتوحات الاسلامية.....
اما فى مايخص ابن رشد  الفيلاسوف الكبير راجع  كتب التاريخ سترى ان يعقوب   المنصور  قرار ابعده  عن الفلاسفة، نتيجة لبعض المؤمرات  هو وبعض مبغيضه   وعلى إثرها قام المنصور  باتهام ابن رشد بالكفر والضلارل وأمر بنفيه . 
فى انتضار  فتح موضوع للنقاش لكى نستفد من حضرتك ما لا نعرقه .
وشكرا لك مرة اخرة على المرور

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا اخى حسين

----------


## امير الصمت

*قام الأمازيغ الاحرار بعمل جبار في فتح الاندلس بقيادة القائد العظيم "طارق بن زياد" 
وماذا حصل بعد ذلك؟
قام العرب الذين تسيرون وراء بطونهم وشهواتهم بضياعها وسقوطها بأيدي الصليبيين .
رحم الله ابن خلدون إذ يقول "إذا عربت خربت..!!
هذه هي الحقيقة التاريخية المؤلمة التي يجب أن نتذكرها ونتأملها جيدا بهذه المناسبة أي مناسبة سقوط الاندلس*

----------


## امير الصمت

> بارك الله فيك 
> شكرا اخى حسين

 منور حبيبى محمد نورت الموضوع

----------


## امير الصمت

هُم لا ينسون ونحن ننسى .. ! هُم لا ينسون وبعض شباب العرب يدمع لخساة ريال مدريد أو برشلونة أو منتخب إسبانيا ..!
ذكرى سقوط الأندلس الـ 521 || كانت هزيمة المُسلمين الأندلسيين في معركة العقاب هي أحد المسامير الأخيرة في نعش الأندلس الإسلامية, وحتى هذا اليوم يحتفل الإسبان أحفاد القشتاليين بانتصارهم في هذه المعركة. والراية التي تظهر في الصورة هي - للأسف - راية المسلمين التي ظفروا بها يوم موقعة العقاب وما زالوا يحتفظون بها إلى الآن.

----------


## امير الصمت

في مثل هذا اليوم وقف الأمير المخلوع أبي عبدالله أو "عبدول" كما ينعته الإسبان و هو ينظر إلى الأندلس التي فقدها و الدموع تنهمر من عينيه فقالت له أمه عائشة الحرة: 
" إبكِ كالنساء علي ملك لم تحافظ عليه كالرجال " !
و زفراتها الحارة تخرج على هضبة تقف عليها مع إبنها سُميت فيما بعد "هضبة زفرة العربي الأخيرة" !
في كل عام يستحضر المسلمون هذه الذكرى و يتبادلون بعض المعلومات و الحكايات التي تنام مستريحة في كتب التاريخ في محاولة لإرضاء ضمير مستتر يقبع في بئر عميق !
لو جرب المسلمون الإسفادة فقط من اليهود و كيف حافظوا على "ذاكرتهم الجماعية" تُجاه نكبتهم التاريخية و كيف خططوا للعودة إلى الميدان و حكم العالم بالحفاظ على جذوة الكره و الإنتقام مشتعلة في قلوبهم و دسّها في كل منهج تعليمي عبري لكل جيل صاعد لنجحوا في تهدئة روع الأمير في قبره !

----------


## امير الصمت

*كانت وسائل التعذيب و التنكيل بالمسلمين من قبل محاكم التفتيش بلا نهاية،
 و كانت العقوبات تراكمية و كانت تتصاعد فى شدتها مع الزمن و تشمل الأحياء و الأموات على سواء، إذا توجد أمثلة كثيرة على نبش قبر من يُتهم بعد موته بالإرتداد و جمع عظامه فى كيس و إحراقها إلى جانب الأحياء فى الإحتفالات التى كانت تجرى بين وقت و آخر فى المدن الإسبانية !! كما توجد أمثلة عدة على شمول العقاب أهل المتهم الذين تحرمهم محاكم التحقيق من التمتع بالحقوق المدنية أو تجبرهم على إرتداء لباس العار Sanbenito لمدة طويلة ، و لباس العار ثوب رسم عليه قرنان و شيطانان !*

----------


## امير الصمت

في القلب رغم العدا ... يا سبتة و مليلية 
دواير : دكرى_النكبة_الاندلسية 
مدينتي سبتة ومليلة محتلتين 
 إسبانيا قد تكون تحررّت هي الأخرى من الديكتاتورية
 وباتت عضواً في الإتحاد الأوروبي بعد طول جنون وإرهاب وتفشيّ حاقد في أطول ملاحم البشرية من النهب والسلب والفجور إمتدد م
ن الأندلس إلى العدوة المغربية ونحو العالم الجديد كله، لكنها لا تزال حتى هذه اللحظة الدولة الوحيدة الفالتة من عصر الإستعمار
 الراحل 
في ما يخصّ الوطن العربي، فها هي شمس الألف الثالنية قد غربت وإسبانيا لاتزال مصرّة على إستمرار 
إحتلال مدينتي سبتة ومليلة المغربيتين ! بأي حقّ ؟

----------


## امير الصمت

سلاح الجمال وسلاح الطبول
ففى موقعة الزلاقة الخالدة سنة 1086 استخدم امير المسلمين يوسف بن تاشفين الجمال ولاول مرة فى تاريخ اوربا 
فى الحروب فى مواجهة فرسان النصارى فكان من احد النتائج فرار الخيول خوفا 
وزعرا من الجمال التى لم يروها من قبل...
وكذلك استخدمت الطبول بشكل ادخل الرعب فى قلوب النصارى

----------


## امير الصمت

lk hمن الذي اسقط الأندلس ؟؟ هذا الرجل هو الملك
 فرناندو الثاني، أحد أهم الشخصيات في ملحمة إسقاط الأندلس، وهو ملك مملكة اراغوان التي توحدّت مع مملكة قشتالة بعد زواجه من ايزابيل ملكة قشتاله، واصبح اسمه وبعد زواجه بـ ( فرناندو الخامس) ، أعظم إنجازاته : إسقاط حكم المسلمين في الأندلس بالكلية مع طرد آخر ملوك غرناطة، واعتباره المهندس الأول على محاكم التفتيش الإرهابية التي اشرفت على تعذيب وتنصير المسلمين واليهود الأندلسين بانكى الوسائل الإجرامية ،ومن أبشع ما قام به : حرق عشرات الآلاف من المخطوطات والكتب الأندلسية وسرقة البقية، وفي عهده هو زوجته إيزابيلا سمح لكرستوفر كلومبس الايطالي بإكتشاف أميركا، طبعا بعد سرقة الوثائق والمخطوطات من الأندلسيين ..

----------


## امير الصمت

الكثير يتخيل أن الأندلس كانت مجرد حدائق وقصور وجواري فاتنات وشعر وموسيقى فقط!!! ولا يدري أنها تاريخ أمة وأحداث جسام لا تقل عن أحداث فلسطين

----------


## bodr41

> *قام الأمازيغ الاحرار بعمل جبار في فتح الاندلس بقيادة القائد العظيم "طارق بن زياد" 
> وماذا حصل بعد ذلك؟
> قام العرب الذين تسيرون وراء بطونهم وشهواتهم بضياعها وسقوطها بأيدي الصليبيين .
> رحم الله ابن خلدون إذ يقول "إذا عربت خربت..!!*

  
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
 اولا حتى يكون النقاش مثمرا ومفيدا يجب ان نناقش الموضوع بروية وحكمة دون اللعب على وتر العصبية اللغوية او العرقية وانا كامازيغي من موالد مدينة انزكان حتى يعرف الاخوة الخلفية التي اتحدث بها الا انني اعتز باسلامي وعروبتي اكثر مما اعتز بنفسي وانا اقول لاخي الحبيب صحيح القائد طارق بن زياد فتح الاندلس وكلنا يعرف قولته المشهورة البحر من ورائكم والعدو امامكم فليس لديكم والله الا الصدق والصبر....
فعلينا ان نتحلى بالصدق والصبر ولا ننسى القادة العظام كعقبة بن نافع و موسى ابن نصير هؤلاء الدين نهل طارق بن زياد من اخلاقهم وشجاعتهم وقوة ايمانهم .
اما ان نصور امراء العرب بالاندلس بانهم  ساروا وراء بطونهم وشهواتهم فهدا تسطيح للتاريخ واكبر افتراء ولو كانوا كما تزعم لما كانت هناك حضارة امتدت زهاء ثمانية قرون حافلة بشتى العلوم من طب وهندسة وفلك وصروح معمارية  مازالت شاهدة الى ايامنا هده كقصر الحمراء وصومعة خيرالدا ...
هدا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى سنحاول في نقاشنا هدا الاحاطة بكل جوانب التاريخية لسقوط الاندلس لرفع اللثام عن حقائق يحاول البعض للاسف ان يطمسها ويظهر فقط الجانب السلبي دون مراعاة الجوانب الاخرى التي ادت حقيقة الى سقوط الاندلس لغاية في نفس يعقوب وما اشبه اليوم بالبارحة. *سقوط الأندلس أو  "حرب الاسترداد" التي أعلنتها الكنيسة ومملكة قشتالة في شمال شبه جزيرة  إيبيريا لاحتلال الأندلس هي أكبر كذبة في التاريخ بعد الادعاء بأن لليهود  حق في أرض فلسطين. فالكثيرون يظنون أن العرب قد أتوا واحتلوا الأندلس أو  "إسبانيا" وطردوا أهلها ثم بعد ثمانية قرون انتفض أصحاب الأرض واستردوا ما  لهم !! والحقيقة أن الغالبية الساحقة من أصحاب الأرض أسلموا واختلطوا  بالعرب والأمازيغ ليشكلوا معاً المجتمع الأندلسي الثري الذي احتضن جميع  الثقافات والديانات كما لم يفعل أي مجتمع آخر بشهادة الغرب قبل المسلمين.  أما ما يسمى بحرب " الاسترداد " فلم يكن إلا احتلال ظاهره ديني وباطنه  استعماري توسعي , فاجتاحت مملكة قشتالة أرض الأندلس وعذب وأبادت سكانها  "الأصليين" وأجبرتهم على التنصّر أو القتل والطرد.
نحن في أمس الحاجة فعلاً إلى إعادة كتابة التاريخ وتدريسه بطريقة سليمة حتى  لا نفصل الأجيال القادمة عن هويتها وتاريخها, فالتاريخ للأمم كالجذر  للنبتة.*

----------


## bodr41

*تاريخ الأندلس ووقفة معتبر*  على طول الدراسة السابقة كان تاريخ  الأندلس يحوي أكثر من ثمانمائة عام، الأمر الذي ينبغي على المسلمين أن  يقفوا معه وقفات ووقفات، يأخذون منه العبرة والدرس، ويكررون ما حدث فيه من  أفعال العظماء، وفي ذات الوقت يتجنبون أفعال الأقزام، تلك التي أدت إلى هذه  الحال التي رأيناها آخر عهود الأندلس وفترات السقوط. بداية لم يكن  سقوط الأندلس بالسقوط المفاجئ، فقد كان هذا متوقعا منذ أكثر من مائتي عام،  إلا أنها وبمدد من بني مارين مرة، وبخلاف النصارى مرة أخرى مع بعضهم البعض،  صمدت وصبرت بعض الشيء، لكن الذي حدث في النهاية هو الذي كان متوقعا. وهنا  لا بد لنا من وقفة على أسباب هذا الانهيار والتي كان من شأنها أنها ما إن  تكررت في أيٍ من الأزمان أو الأوقات، وفي أيٍ من البلدان أو القارات، فإنها  ولا شك ستعمل عملها، وتكون العاقبة والنتيجة من نفس العاقبة وتلك النتيجة. *الدرس الأول:* *سقوط وضياع غرناطة.. العوامل والأسباب* كانت  عوامل انحدار وسقوط وضياع الأمم قد تشابهت وإلى حد كبير في كل فترات الضعف  في تاريخ الأندلس، وهذه العوامل نفسها قد زادت وبشدة في فترة غرناطة؛  ولذلك كان السقوط كاملا وحاسما، وكان من هذه العوامل ما يلي: *العامل الأول:* كان  الإغراق في الترف، والركون إلى الدنيا وملذاتها وشهواتها، والخنوع والدعة  والميوعة، هي أولى العوامل التي أدت إلى تلك النهاية المؤلمة، وقد ارتبطت  كثيرا فترات الهبوط والسقوط بكثرة الأموال والانغماس في الملذات، والميوعة  الشديدة في شباب الأمة، والانحطاط الكبير في الأهداف. *العامل الثاني:* ترك الجهاد في سبيل الله، وهو  أمر ملازم لمن أُغرق في الترف؛ فالجهاد سنة ماضية إلى يوم القيامة، وقد  شرعه الله ليعيش المسلمون في عزة ويموتون في عزة، ثم يدخلون بعد ذلك الجنة  ويخلدون فيها. وإن الناظر إلى عهد الأندلس ليتساءل: أين أولئك  الذين كانوا يجاهدون في حياتهم مرة أو مرتين كل عام، وبصفة مستمرة ودائمة؟!  أين يوسف بن تاشفين، وأين أبو بكر بن عمر اللمتوني؟ وأين الحاجب المنصور؟ *العامل الثالث:* يتبع العامليْن السابقين عامل الإسراف في المعاصي، فجيش المسلمين لا يُنصَر بالقوة ولا بالعدد والسلاح، لكنه ينصر بالتقوى، يقول عمر ابن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه: إنكم لا تنصرون على عدوكم بقوتكم ولا عدتكم، ولكن تنصرون  عليه بطاعتكم لربكم ومعصيتهم له، فإن تساويتم في المعصية كانت لهم الغلبة  عليكم بقوة العُدّة والعتاد. فإذا بعُد المسلمون عن دين ربهم، وإذا هجروا نهج رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب عليهم الهلكة والذلة والصغار. وإذا كان هذا حال محقرات الذنوب، تلك التي يستحقرها العبد من فرط هوانها،  فما تزال تجتمع عليه حتى تهلكه، فما البال وما الخطب بكبائر الذنوب من ترك  الصلاة، والزنا، والتعامل بالربا، وشرب الخمور، والسب واللعن، وأكل المال  الحرام، فأي نصر يرجى ويُتوقع بعد هذا. كانت هذه هي أهم عوامل السقوط في دولة الأندلس، وهناك غيرها الكثير مثل: - الفرقة والتشرذُم. - موالاة النصارى واليهود والمشركين. *- توسيد الأمر لغير أهله*  وكان ذلك واضحا جدا خاصة في ولاية هشام بن الحكم، وولاية الناصر بعد أبيه يعقوب المنصور المواحدي، وأيضا ولاية جميع أبناء الأحمر في ولاية غرناطة. *- الجهل بالدين* وقد وضح جيدا قيمة العلم والعلماء في زمن عبد الله بن ياسين،  وزمن الحكم بن عبد الرحمن الناصر، وما حدث في عهدهما من قوّة بعد هذا  العلم، ووضح أيضا أثر الجهل في نهاية عهد المرابطين، وفي عهد دولة  الموحدين، حيث انتشر الجهل بين الناس، وسادت بينهم آراء ومعتقدات غريبة  وعجيبة، كان من ذلك أيضا ما حدث من الجهل بأمر الشورى، والذي هو أصل من  الأصول التي يجب أن يحكم بها المسلمون، وكيف اعتدوا بآرائهم، وكيف قبل  الناس ذلك منهم؟! ومثل أيضا ما كان من غزو محمد بن الأحمر الأول لإشبيليّلة، وقد تبعه  الناس في ذلك ظنا منهم أنهم على صواب، وأنهم أصحاب رسالة وفضيلة، وأيّ جهل  بالدين أكثر من هذا؟! *الدرس الثاني: أمل النصر لا تخبو جذوته أبدا* بعد  الدرس الأول والوقوف على عوامل وأسباب السقوط كان هذا الدرس الثاني، وهو  ما نستقيه من تاريخ الأندلس، حيث إنه لا يغيب الأمل أبدا في نصر الله، فإن  الله دائما ما يقيض لهذه الأمة من ينصرها، ومن يجدد لها أمر دينها. وقد حدث مثل ذلك كثيرا في تاريخ الأنلس، كان منه ما حدث في نهاية عهد الولاة، وذلك بقيام عبد الرحمان الداخل،  ثم ما حدث أيضا في نهاية الإمارة الأموية على يد عبد الرحمن الناصر، وهكذا  في كل عهد تجد من يجدد لهذه الأمة أمر دينها، تجد يوسف بن تاشفين، وتجد  يعقوب المنصور الموحدي، وتجد يعقوب المنصور الماريني، وغيرهم الكثير. وقد  يتساءل البعض قائلا: لقد انتهى الإسلام من بلاد الأندلس بالكلية، فأين ذاك  القيام، الذي من المفترض أن يكون بعد هذا الانتهاء، طالما كانت قد جرت  السنة على ذلك؟! وفي معرض الرد على مثل هذا السؤال نسوق حدثا في غاية  الغرابة، فقد حدث قبل سقوط الأندلس الأخير بنحو أربعين سنة حادثا عجيبا،  وأعجب منه هذا التزامن الذي فيه، فقد فُتحت القسطنطينية في سنة 857 هـ=  1453 م أي قبل سقوط الأندلس بأربعين عاما، فكان غروب شمس الإسلام على  أوروبا من ناحية المغرب يزامنه شروق جديد عليها من ناحية المشرق، واستبدل  الله هؤلاء الذين باعوا، وأولئك الذين خانوا من ملوك غرناطة في الأندلس  بغيرهم من العثمانيين المجاهدين الفاتحين الأبرار، الذين فتحوا القسطنطينية  وما بعدها، وقد بدأ الإسلام ينتشر في شرق أوروبا انتشارا أسرع وأوسع مما  كان عليه في بلاد الأندلس وفرنسا. وإنها وأيم الله لآية من آيات الله  سبحانه وتعالى تبعث الأمل وتبثه في نفوس المسلمين في كل وقت وكل حين،  مبشرة ولسان حالها: أمة الإسلام أمة لا تموت. *الدرس الثالث: فلسطين اليوم أندلس البارحة* كان  الدرس الثالث من تاريخ الأندلس هو الأخطر من نوعه، وتبدو معالمه في سؤال  ربما يكون قد شغل أذهان البعض كثيرا، وهو: لماذا انتهى الإسلام بالكليّة من  بلاد الأندلس؟! فبلاد الأندلس (أسبانيا والبرتغال) هي اليوم من أقل  بلاد العالم في عدد المسلمين، والذين بلغ عددهم فيها مائة ألف مسلم فقط، أي  أقل من عدد المسلمين في مدينة من مدن أمريكا. ففي مدينة دالاس  الأمريكية وحدها يصل عدد المسلمين إلى مائة ألف مسلم، وهي بعد لم تكن قد  حكمت بالإسلام، بينما تعداد المسلمين في شبه الجزيرة الأيبيرية (أسبانيا  والبرتغال) وبعد أن حُكمت ثمانية قرون بالإسلام لا يزيد عن مائة ألف مسلم،  وهو أمر في غاية الغرابة. ومن هنا كان هذا السؤال: لماذا انتهى  الإسلام من بلاد الأندلس بالكليّة كأفراد وشعوب ولم ينته من البلاد الأخرى،  والتي استعمرت استعمارا صليبيا، طال أمده في بعض الدول مثل الجزائر التي  احتُلت ثلاثين ومائة سنة، ومصر التي احتلت سبعين سنة، وفلسطين احتلت  مائتي سنة في زمن الصليبيين، وغيرها من الدول الإسلامية التي غلبت على  أمرها، ورغم ذلك لم يندثر المسلمون أيا كانت طريقة اندثارهم ولم يتغيروا،  وظلوا مسلمين وإلى الآن؟! وللإجابة على هذا التساؤل لننظر أولا ما  كان يفعله الاستعمار الأسباني في بلاد الأندلس، فقد كان الاستعمار الأسباني  استعمارا استيطانيا إحلاليا، ما إن يدخلوا بلدا إلا قتلوا كل من فيه من  المسلمين في حرب إبادة جماعية، أو يطردونهم ويهجّرونهم إلى خارج البلد، ثم  يُهجّروا إليها من النصارى من أماكن مختلفة من الأندلس وفرنسا من يحل ويعيش  في هذه المدن وتلك الأماكن التي خلفها المسلمون، وبذلك لم يعد يبقى في  البلاد مسلمون. وحكم البلاد وعاش فيها بعد ذلك نصارى وأبناء نصارى،  على عكس ما كان يحدث في احتلال البلاد الإسلامية الأخرى مثل مصر والجزائر  وليبيا وسوريا وغيرها، فإن الاحتلال في هذه البلاد كان بالجيوش لا بالشعوب،  واحتلال الجيوش ولا شك مصيره إلى ردة وزوال. وإن مثل هذا ليضع  أيدينا على شيء هو في غاية الأهمية، ذلك أن الاحتلال الاستيطاني هذا الذي  حدث في بلاد الأندلس لم يتكرر في أيٍ من بلاد العالم إلا في مكان واحد فقط،  وهو أيضا يخص المسلمين، وهو فلسطين. وإن ما يحدث الآن فيها وعلى  أرضها ما هو إلا تكرار لأندلس جديدة، ما يفعله اليهود الآن من تهجير اليهود  إلى أرض فلسطين، وإبادة في الشعب الفلسطيني بالقتل والطرد والتشريد،  وإصرارهم (اليهود) على عدم عودة اللاجئين إلى ديارهم، ثم الإكثار من بناء  المستعمرات، كل ذلك وغيره ما هو إلا خطوة من خطوات إحلال الشعب اليهودي  مكان الفلسطيني. فقد شُرّد الشعب الفلسطيني وبات مصيره في طي  النسيان، بات العالم أجمع ينسى قضيته يوما بعد الآخر، بل بات محتملا أن  ينسى هو نفسه (الشعب الفلسطيني) قضيته، وأخشى والله أن ينسى الفلسطينيون  المشردون القضية تماما كما نسيها أهل الأندلس الذين هاجروا إلى بلاد المغرب  وإلى تونس والجزائر بعد عام أو عامين، أو حتى بعد عشرة أو مائة عام، فقد  مر الآن على سقوط الأندلس خمسمائة عام، فمن يفكر في تحريرها؟! وهكذا وعلى هذا الوضع يسير اليهود ويجمعون ويُهجّرون شتاتهم إلى بلاد فلسطين لإحلال الشعب اليهودي مكان الشعب الفلسطيني. فكانت  قضية فلسطين شديدة الشبه بالأندلس، وتُرى لماذا عُقد اتفاق السلام الأخير  بين اليهود وبين الفلسطينيين، ومن بين كل بلاد العالم هناك يعقد في إحدى  مدن الأندلس القديمة في مدريد؟! كانت مفاوضات السلام تدور في أوسلو  وترعاها أمريكا وروسيا وغيرها من البلاد، ومع ذلك أُقيمت في "مدريد" وفي  إزالة علامات التعجب أن ذلك كان بسبب أن المفاوضات قامت في سنة 1992 م *،  وهي ذكرى سقوط الأندلس، حيث كان قد مر على سقوطها خمسمائة عام. ففي  تلك الأثناء كانت شوارع "مدريد" مكتظة بالاحتفالات والمهرجانات، حيث هزيمة  المسلمين وانتصار الصليبيين في هذه الموقعة القديمة منذ خمسمائة عام،  وكأنهم يبعثون برسالة مفادها: ها هو التاريخ يتكرر، وها هي أحداث الأندلس  تتكرر من جديد في فلسطين، وها هي الانتفاضة التي تحدث في فلسطين تقتل كما  قتلت من قبل انتفاضة موسى بن أبي غسان في غرناطة، ها هو التاريخ يتكرر،  لا داعي للحرب ولا داعي للجدال والمحاورات الكثيرة؛ فإن مصيركم هو ما حدث  في الأندلس من قبل. *وأخيرًا*  بعد هذه الدراسة، وبعد تلك الحقبة المهمة من تاريخ  المسلمين، نستطيع أن نسطر من جديد: ما كان التاريخ- وتاريخ الأندلس خاصة-  يوما ما بُكاء على اللبن المسكوب، ولا عيشا في صفحات الماضي، إنما كان لأخذ  الدرس والعبرة، وكما ذكرنا في البداية. والذي يجب أن يشغلنا الآن هو أن نقف مع تاريخ الأندلس وقفة نفهم منها أحداث فلسطين والعراق أحداث الشيشان وكوسوفا والبوسنة والهرسك وكشمير، وغيرها من البلاد، وما هو دور الشعوب والأفراد في قضية فلسطين حتى لا تصبح أندلسا أخرى. والذي  يجب أن يشغلنا هو أن يعرف كل منا دوره في الحياة، ومن ثم يقوم عليه بأحسن  ما يكون وأحسن ما يجب أن يكون القيام، وإن معرفة مثل ذلك لتقبع خلف كل صفحة  من صفحات تاريخ الأندلس، وخلف كل صفحة من صفحات التاريخ الإسلامي بصفة  عامة. وليعلم كل منا أنه إنما هو على ثغرة عظيمة من ثغور الإسلام،  فليحذر وليحرص كل الحرص على ألا يؤْتى الإسلام من قبله، ولا يلدغ  الثانية.

----------


## امير الصمت

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
>  اولا حتى يكون النقاش مثمرا ومفيدا يجب ان نناقش الموضوع بروية وحكمة دون اللعب على وتر العصبية اللغوية او العرقية وانا كامازيغي من موالد مدينة انزكان حتى يعرف الاخوة الخلفية التي اتحدث بها الا انني اعتز باسلامي وعروبتي اكثر مما اعتز بنفسي وانا اقول لاخي الحبيب صحيح القائد طارق بن زياد فتح الاندلس وكلنا يعرف قولته المشهورة البحر من ورائكم والعدو امامكم فليس لديكم والله الا الصدق والصبر....
> فعلينا ان نتحلى بالصدق والصبر ولا ننسى القادة العظام كعقبة بن نافع و موسى ابن نصير هؤلاء الدين نهل طارق بن زياد من اخلاقهم وشجاعتهم وقوة ايمانهم .
> اما ان نصور امراء العرب بالاندلس بانهم  ساروا وراء بطونهم وشهواتهم فهدا تسطيح للتاريخ واكبر افتراء ولو كانوا كما تزعم لما كانت هناك حضارة امتدت زهاء ثمانية قرون حافلة بشتى العلوم من طب وهندسة وفلك وصروح معمارية  مازالت شاهدة الى ايامنا هده كقصر الحمراء وصومعة خيرالدا ...
> هدا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى سنحاول في نقاشنا هدا الاحاطة بكل جوانب التاريخية لسقوط الاندلس لرفع اللثام عن حقائق يحاول البعض للاسف ان يطمسها ويظهر فقط الجانب السلبي دون مراعاة الجوانب الاخرى التي ادت حقيقة الى سقوط الاندلس لغاية في نفس يعقوب وما اشبه اليوم بالبارحة. *سقوط الأندلس أو  "حرب الاسترداد" التي أعلنتها الكنيسة ومملكة قشتالة في شمال شبه جزيرة  إيبيريا لاحتلال الأندلس هي أكبر كذبة في التاريخ بعد الادعاء بأن لليهود  حق في أرض فلسطين. فالكثيرون يظنون أن العرب قد أتوا واحتلوا الأندلس أو  "إسبانيا" وطردوا أهلها ثم بعد ثمانية قرون انتفض أصحاب الأرض واستردوا ما  لهم !! والحقيقة أن الغالبية الساحقة من أصحاب الأرض أسلموا واختلطوا  بالعرب والأمازيغ ليشكلوا معاً المجتمع الأندلسي الثري الذي احتضن جميع  الثقافات والديانات كما لم يفعل أي مجتمع آخر بشهادة الغرب قبل المسلمين.  أما ما يسمى بحرب " الاسترداد " فلم يكن إلا احتلال ظاهره ديني وباطنه  استعماري توسعي , فاجتاحت مملكة قشتالة أرض الأندلس وعذب وأبادت سكانها  "الأصليين" وأجبرتهم على التنصّر أو القتل والطرد.
> نحن في أمس الحاجة فعلاً إلى إعادة كتابة التاريخ وتدريسه بطريقة سليمة حتى  لا نفصل الأجيال القادمة عن هويتها وتاريخها, فالتاريخ للأمم كالجذر  للنبتة.*

 *
يااخى الحبيب .كلنا نعتز بديننا ونفتخر به وليس الفرق عندى ادا كنت عرابى او امزيغى  كلنا اخواة 
وتجمع كلمة واحدة وهى لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله..لدلك  دعنا ا لا نخرج عن نطاق  الموضوع 
.لان كل واحد فينا يعبر عن رايه ولبئس اذا اختلافنا فى الراي
والاختلاف ف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.
نرجع الى الموضوع
الاندلس قبل الفتوحات  الاسلام ية كانت متل الجنة بخيرتها و  لكن بعد دخول العراب اليها لم يستطيعو الحفاض لا عليها ولا على خيرتها .وهدا كله بسب الطمع الزائد والإنشغال بملدات الدنيا واتباع الشهوات واالبعد عن الدين . و الخصامُ والتناحر على السلطة  الى اخره,.... والله تعالى يقول (وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ).صدق الله العضيم 
 ،اعرف يا اخى الغالى  انه إنه واقعٌ مريرٌ، يزهد فيه الإنسان عن بلده  تُسْتخدم فيه كل الوسائل والمؤامراتِ والأساليبِ من أجل الوصول إلى غايةٍ واحدة ؛ هي امتلاك السلطة، وتحقيق المصالح الشخصية الضيقة، دون مبالاةٍ بالآثار الناجمة عن هذه السياساتِ، وانعكاساتها على واقع المسلمين في الأندلس ووجودهم في الأجل القريب والبعيد.
وليت الأمرَ وقف عند هذا الحد، وكفى. لكنه تعداه، وتجاوز كل الأعراف والقوانين وأباح ما لا يباحُ. وبلغ الأمر بهؤلاء الحكام الملقبين بألقابِ الملوك والخلفاءِ، زوراً وتضليلاً، إلى الاستعانة بالأعداء ودفعِ الأموال لهم ….وكان سقوط طليطلة، كمثال معبر، إحدى نتائج الاتفاقيات مع الأعداء والتي كان طرفاها المعتمدَ والفونسو السادس.كان سقوطُ طليطلة مدوياً، في كل الأرجاء والنفوس،ونستدكر هنا بعض اشعار الشاعر اليحصبي :
شُدّوا رواحلَكُمْ يا آلَ أندلسٍ***  فمـا المقـام بها إلا من الغلطِ 
الثوبُ ينسل من أطرافه، وأرى ****  ثوبَ الجزيرة منسولاً من الوسَطِ 
;وان قلنا هدا كله على ضياع الاندلس  من بين ايدى المسلمين  ليس الا اننا نادمين شديد الندم  من ضياعها  خاصة  وان كان بامكانهم الحفاض عليها .
للحديت بقية والسلام عليكم*  .

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى مموضوع جميل ومعلوممات قيمة + + + + + +

----------


## bodr41

> *الاندلس قبل الفتوحات  الاسلام ية كانت متل الجنة  بخيرتها و  لكن بعد دخول العراب اليها لم يستطيعو الحفاض لا عليها ولا على  خيرتها .وهدا كله بسب الطمع الزائد والإنشغال بملدات الدنيا واتباع الشهوات  واالبعد عن الدين . و الخصامُ والتناحر على السلطة  الى اخره,.... والله  تعالى يقول (وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَا تَنَازَعُوا  فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ).صدق الله العضيم 
>  ،اعرف يا اخى الغالى  انه إنه واقعٌ مريرٌ، يزهد فيه الإنسان عن بلده   تُسْتخدم فيه كل الوسائل والمؤامراتِ والأساليبِ من أجل الوصول إلى غايةٍ  واحدة ؛ هي امتلاك السلطة، وتحقيق المصالح الشخصية الضيقة، دون مبالاةٍ  بالآثار الناجمة عن هذه السياساتِ، وانعكاساتها على واقع المسلمين في  الأندلس*

  الاندلس قبل الفتوحات الاسلامية لم تكن مثل الجنة بخيراتها كما تدعي وهده قراءة خاطئة للتاريخ يا اخي راجع التاريخ جيدا . كانت الأندلس تشكو الفساد  الاجتماعي وعدم الاستقرار، وقد قسم الشعب إلى طبقات عديدة، كطبقة الحكام  المترفين والأسرة المالكة. تملك كل شيء، ولها كل شيء، بينما على طبقة سواد  الشعب كل الواجبات، ويطلب منها تنفيذ كل أهواء أهل القوة والبطش الذين  يستغلون الشعب الذي هو في الشقاء أصلاً لسوء الأحوال المعيشية، فيثيرون  الصراع المستمر بين الطبقات ذاتها، وهي حال أوربة بشكل عام.  بدء الفتح وأعمال طارق بن زياد * عام 92 هـ - 711 م الجيش الأول بقيادة طارق بن زياد:
- هيأ موسى بن نصير جيشاً قوامه سبعة آلاف مجاهد جلهم من البربر المسلمين وأمرّ عليهم طارق بن زياد سنة 92 للهجرة.
- وطلع موكب النور، ولا يحتاج النور إلى قوة قاهرة، ولا إلى جيوش جرارة،  ولا أعتدة مدمّرة، ولا إلى ذهب يلمع، وإنما يحتاج -إن صح التعبير- إلى  نوعية فرد يحب الموت لإعلاء كلمة الله، بل يرى أن الحياة تبدأ عندما يسقط  أحدهم شهيداً فيقول: فزتُ وربِّ الكعبة.
- وفردٌ إلى فردٍ إلى فردٍ يؤسسون جنداً يمثلون قدر الله في الأرض، ومن يقف أمام قدر الله؟! ومن يصده؟!
وتسمية البربر هي تسمية الافرنجة ولا علاقة لها بالعرب والمسلمين 
- وهكذا كان المسلمون في فتوحاتهم على جميع الجبهات في مواجهة مختلف الأمم  والنحل، فامتازوا بالعقيدة التي تفتدى بالنفس، وبالقيم الإنسانية التي  يحملها الفاتحون إلى البلاد، ويعبرون عنها بسلوكهم على مختلف المسؤوليات  والأوصاف.

----------


## ighdriss

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

